
The Spirit of Lisp - fogus
http://redlinernotes.com/blog/?p=1252
======
hvs
As a lisp nerd, I always like seeing lisp articles on HN, but this one
lacks... substance. I know there were qualifiers at the beginning of the
article, but I just got the feeling that if I didn't know what he was talking
about, then I wouldn't understand what he was talking about.

That said, I'm always glad to see people interested in lisp, so I'm not too
unhappy with the article.

~~~
redline6561
I'm sorry I didn't get my point across very clearly. Perhaps my writing style
is to blame. I often start writing when I "feel it" and figure out what I'm
really trying to say as I go then go back and rework as necessary. Too top
heavy, I suppose.

Anyway, my point was to celebrate the "heads down, working" nature of a lot of
common lispers and to try doing some minor image adjustment. (Common) Lispers
don't do terribly much promotion of the language and community or some of its
shared values. That often complicates things because folks show up with the
wrong idea.

I was hoping this would celebrate where "we" are and maybe clear some things
up a little for outsiders. Seems I missed that latter goal. :-/

~~~
hvs
Keep in mind that those were just my impressions, and I could be completely
wrong as to how others feel. I think your points are correct for the most
part. I also appreciate that you are trying to promote the language, which
can't happen enough.

------
dandrews
Xach: "*I really like getting together in space and time with other Lispers.
An ideal future Lisp conference for me, personally, would … attract hundreds
of cheerful and enthusiastic Lisp nerds…Navel-gazing and nostalgia would be at
a minimum."

That's kinda what happened at the Clojure Conj last month. 200+ Lispers
exchanging ideas, and unencumbered with baggage of the past.

